# Had a go at casting a Banksia nut!!



## wombat (Feb 15, 2013)

So two firsts for me this week. 
I finally bought a band saw. :) A little ten inch Carbatec.
Had a go at casting a banksia nut. ;)

This was strickly flying by the seat of your pants stuff. It was my understanding that with a polyester resin you didn't need pressure. WRONG!!
Just to make it harder, there was nothing on the can hinting at any sort of working time. I didn't know if I had 5 minutes or five hours??

[attachment=18401]

I poured half the mixture into the container, then slowly set the nut on top, expecting it to sink to the bottom and fill up the cavities as it went. Hehe turns out I had to push it down, so that was fine, poured the rest over the top.
Thinking that wasn't too hard......Until it floated to the top!!!! So I pushed it down again, sure enough it floated up again. This went on for a few minutes, each time staying down longer with a couple of air bubbles floating up. I was actually happy to see them as hopefully it meant it was slowly getting saturated. I took my eye off it for 5 minutes and the thing had floated up again, but this time when I went to push it down the stuff had begun to set!! Bugger! All I could do was hope that everything was full. WRONG!!

[attachment=18402]

After roughly cutting and sanding I discovered that about half the holes, although covered with resin, were actually still hollow. The only thing left after that was to get the epoxy out and hope to match the colour.

[attachment=18403]

After all that, for what I want. I think it would have been just as easy to treat it as an inlay and stick with the epoxy. I'm still happy with the way it ended up and will be having a few more goes with the Banksia. 

[attachment=18404] [attachment=18405] [attachment=18406]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2013)

Walter - I think it turned our very well ! I still think it would be easier casting that epoxy. 
You can cut back on the hardener a bit to allow more working time. Let it set overnight and you will have no worries. Pressure is definitely the way to go though. 
Scott


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 15, 2013)

Walter I think it came out great. That's one fine looking Kattie I have the stuff to cast one under pressure. If you want to make a deal for another box I'll cast one for you and send it. You can pick the color of resin. :hatsoff:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 15, 2013)

Walter,

You did a nice job especially casting it as one of your first. 

Mike


----------



## wombat (Feb 16, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Walter I think it came out great. That's one fine looking Kattie I have the stuff to cast one under pressure. If you want to make a deal for another box I'll cast one for you and send it. You can pick the color of resin. :hatsoff:



It's a tempting offer, but then you get to have all the fun!! :)


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

Shame on me I didn't figure in the fun factor. When ever you get more and you have extra I'm a willing costumer. In the mean time I'll be thinking how to sweeten the deal. There must be something I have to anchor a deal. I have some pigments. Red Iron Oxide, Dark Ochre, Copper Blue Tricopper Phosphate, Madder Root. and Red Pipestone. :mail1:


----------



## Caldwell (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I really like how that turned out. First attempt!? Really well done, sir.


----------

